# Magnum Colorado blades



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anybody have a resource for magnum colorado blades in the #10, #12 size other than Stamina? they are out.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

muskyshop.com


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks!

i don't think they carry the 0.40 heavy duty version in those sizes though?


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Try Hagen's / do not worry about min order ... $1 "sir" charge for less than min # 

http://www.hagensfish.com/page190.aspx


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

http://www.worthco.com/fish/magnum.html#paint 

http://www.worthco.com/fish/pdf/magnum.pdf


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Jann's Netcraft in Maumee

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/specialty-spinner-blades/310257.aspx

These are hybrid colo/indy blades...


----------

